# Manuka Honey has helped



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I've been battling IBS for about 15 years and recently diagnosed with chronic gastritis. I have always been willing to try anything that could help my situation. I recently heard about Manuka honey which I did not hesitate to buy although it is pretty expensive. Although I initially purchased it for my gastritis, I noticed that it has helped significantly with my IBS. My bowel movements which are predominantly D are solid on top of helping with symptoms of gastritis. I have been taking it for over 3 weeks and I hope it keeps helping.

I just wanted to share this information for people who might want to look further into this and hopefully you can have positive results just like I am.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks so much for sharing what has helped you! May your success continue!


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi thank you as i posted earlier in yr asking if anyone had tried manukka honey but got no response. i have been taking a teaspoon of just normal pure natural honey and that has helped with my ibs-d so think i will try manukka has you say it is expensive if didnt work.


----------



## goodmorning111 (Feb 20, 2014)

Honey is really healing. It aided in healing a topical skin infection. Put it on the infected area about 20-30 minutes, then rinsed off. did 3x a day, and it was faster than an antibiotic. love natural remedies!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I thought honey was a mild laxative...I do not need that,,


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Again. If anyone has tried this honey and got a laxative effect from it.let me know..it is really expensive for a bottle of honey and I am on senior low income, do not want something to make me have diarreha...I do that very well without help!!!.....I wonder if you can cook with this kind of honey , such as in cookies,etc. that way it would not go to waste.


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this! I will try anything also after 20 plus years of this crap!(pun intended) i'm happy for you to find something that works for you and maybe others because life with ibs stinks!


----------



## goodmorning111 (Feb 20, 2014)

why manuka and not just normal honey? what's the cost?


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

I just researched it online and there are lots of doctors even backing all the benefits of it. Don't just buy any manuka honey, make sure it has the "UMF" label on it or you will not be getting the real thing! There are plenty of places trying to scam people that say active 16+ and things like that. It is pricey but if it works it will be well worth it for me.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

knothappy said:


> Again. If anyone has tried this honey and got a laxative effect from it.let me know..it is really expensive for a bottle of honey and I am on senior low income, do not want something to make me have diarreha...I do that very well without help!!!.....I wonder if you can cook with this kind of honey , such as in cookies,etc. that way it would not go to waste.


 I would think that honey would be the antithesis of the Low FODMAP diet, so I am not sure if it would help, hurt or be neutral. It does have legitimate antibiotic properties for sure, there is no doubt about that.

As a senior, maybe you can suggest your next 'gift' should be some nice honey....perhaps a child or grandchild will get the hint!


----------



## IrritableOwl (Sep 24, 2013)

Glad you found something to help. I was really hoping someone would try my suggestion too, but I guess people think I'm joking, as no one has

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/170921-will-someone-try-this-easycheap-test-and-see-if-it-works-for-them/?p=915332


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

AllStrZ said:


> I've been battling IBS for about 15 years and recently diagnosed with chronic gastritis. I have always been willing to try anything that could help my situation. I recently heard about Manuka honey which I did not hesitate to buy although it is pretty expensive. Although I initially purchased it for my gastritis, I noticed that it has helped significantly with my IBS. My bowel movements which are predominantly D are solid on top of helping with symptoms of gastritis. I have been taking it for over 3 weeks and I hope it keeps helping.
> 
> I just wanted to share this information for people who might want to look further into this and hopefully you can have positive results just like I am.


Thank you for sharing this! I researched it online after reading this post and i ordered some to try it and it has been the best decision! I found there are alot of fakes out there so make sure you get one that says umf on the label. I have been using manuka honey for 9 days now with only one small bout of diarrhea. Normally get it every single day for over 20 years. I was skeptical at first but now i believe in it. Again thank you for sharing about this awesome honey I feel better than i have in 22 years!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I splurged and bought this thinking prob a waste of money ....so far not much change in ibs but what a difference with reflux!!! I have gerd hiatal hernia and all that goes with it..I take a teaspoon at night and no more reflux! Maybe it will,take longer to help with ibs,I am going to keep trying....another plus my Labrador had a nasty looking sore right below her lower lip..put some manuka honey on it everyday ...it dried up and fell off all healed.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm still not clear as to why manuka is better than other honey. Is there a scientific name or something that I can use in pubmed to look it up? Can someone help me get a good handle into how to research this? Thanks!

Wait I may have found something, but if you have a better reference, shoot...

http://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/herb/manuka-honey

If you read the references though, for example the one about "honey reduces cholesterol", then you find that they were done with local honey, not manuka specifically. Looks like some research to discover what is specific only to manuka and what is all honeys.

Something interesting:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22919407

If Malay Gelam honey reduces TNF, I'm on board!! Can't buy it though 

I can answer the FODMAP question though... honey is higher in fructose than glucose, so it can be considered a FODMAP... unless you game the system and follow it with a small amount of dextrose (glucose). Not sure if that negates the good effects though. Seems like if it's a teaspoonful, it shouldn't matter enough to have to add dextrose.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I think it is from the teatree bush in new Zealand........it does have a medicinal smell and taste..different from reg. honey...at this point I will eat mud if it could help my ibs d!!!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

How many here has taken this for a while ? Any difference with diarreha ? I have been taking it for a over a week and it does wonders or reflux acid backup ...as for D...I do have a couple of decent days...then..like today had a hairdresser appt..went four times before I left. And was nervous the whole time in was getting cut and style that it was going to turn into a full blown flare.had to duck out for a bottle of water and took a xanax to calm down. This darn disease finds it way to return no matter what you do


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

I use honey and cinnamon to calm my stomach and it really does work. I used to get very bloated and gassy at night which would lead to diarrhea the next morning, but after the honey and cinnamon mix I have noticed an improvement. It is too early to say any definitive claims but so far so good. I just use regular organic honey and very pure cinnamon powder.


----------

